# shimano stradic 2500fh bail problem- help.



## beachcaster (Nov 8, 2002)

Just put new power pro 8lb on reel and when I cast for little distance for trout the bail would trip snapping off my lures. I made 30-40 casts and lost 6 lures to this problem. The stadic 2500 is right out of the box, used for the first time. The bad thing is I got it with gift cards in Jan. but didnt spool it up until now and I dont have the receipt anymore. Anyway, any suggestions that may cause this problem would be appreciated.


----------



## ELE4Fish (Jan 8, 2007)

look at your guids on your rod they might have a grove in them from the power pro had that problem from carp fishing


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

beachcaster: You may need to take apart the bail trip mechanism to see if you can disable the autotrip (the thing that closes the bail when you start reeling) so it becomes a manual bail. I'm not familiar with Shimanos so I hope someone else will chime in about how to do it. 

ELE4Fish: it's not his guides, it the bail tripping when he's casting due to the rotation of the handle during the cast.


----------



## ELE4Fish (Jan 8, 2007)

i didnt think about that it has on happend to me a couple of times 
only when i try to cast extremly hard


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

I have had this issue with a few spinners. Most of the time, if you open the bail, and rotate it to the trip point (the point where the reel turns the bail over) before you make you cast, it shouldn't close on you. It is a pain in the ass but you'll get into the habit of it.


----------



## beachcaster (Nov 8, 2002)

I know it wasnt the guides since the reel was on a new star rod also. Ill give turning the bail a try saturday. I wish I had the receipt Id send it in to be replaced. I shouldnt have to deal with a reel that cost $120 brand new like that. I emailed them with the issue so maybe Ill call also. If I dont get good results I hope your suggestion works, its about lesner bridge trout time !


----------



## Young angler (May 30, 2006)

*bail problem*

I have 2 4000 stratics and 1 2500 all were bought new. Two of them the bail fliped back to soon like you talked about. The solution is to always flip the bail from top to bottom. this takes some getting use to but it works great.


----------



## beachcaster (Nov 8, 2002)

I emailed shimano with the issue and they said to send it to them and they would fix it under warranty. Ill do that first but if it continues when I get it back Ill follow your advice. If thats the way the reels do then Ill get use to it like you said, thanks for the help.


----------



## derekxec (Apr 26, 2006)

make it manual pick up....thats how my van staal is and its sooooo much better and easy to get used to


----------



## hic-lock (Jun 27, 2001)

derekxec, you talken 'bout cutting the bail off?


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Listen to fishbox!!!


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

Funny... I have had no issues with my Saharas... I have two 4000's and a 2500.


----------

